# IR Repeater Available



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

Check out what Tivo now sells for the Mini and other DVR's not sure how new or old it is, pretty useful. The roamio of course uses RF now, but for those of us still rockin older remotes to use with Receivers etc, this can come in handy.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I bought one of those for a tivo that was in a cabinet. Unfortunately I split the tivo signal between 2 rooms and use a bluetooth slide remote for the second room.

This device works great, but will not work with a slider as well. Only one USB device per tivo.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

cr33p said:


> Check out what Tivo now sells for the Mini and other DVR's not sure how new or old it is, pretty useful. The roamio of course uses RF now, but for those of us still rockin older remotes to use with Receivers etc, this can come in handy.
> 
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter


People have reported success with much cheaper generic USB IR adapters (like the ones you can get on eBay for $5 to control a PC) so $15 + shipping seems on the high side to m


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> People have reported success with much cheaper generic USB IR adapters (like the ones you can get on eBay for $5 to control a PC) so $15 + shipping seems on the high side to m


Agreed! Just sharing.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I have an extra one of these if anyone has a good home for it. 

I purchased the Mini bracket and this was included, but was not necessary for my setup.


----------



## Keen (Aug 3, 2009)

Tivo's store doesn't describe this thing very well. Is it an IR->USB adapter for a Tivo? So you place the Tivo in a cabinet, hook this thing up, and then put the puck at the end of the cable by your TV where it'll receive the IR signals and control the Tivo?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ya, pretty much.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9834111#post9834111


----------



## 505 (Oct 20, 2013)

Both USB ports on one of my tivos are occupied (wireless antenna & Cable tuner box)... I would like to incorporate an RF remote as line of sight is a problem... any suggestions on how to overcome the lack of ports?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

505 said:


> Both USB ports on one of my tivos are occupied (wireless antenna & Cable tuner box)... I would like to incorporate an RF remote as line of sight is a problem... any suggestions on how to overcome the lack of ports?


This thread is about InfraRed repeater for the Mini. Is that what you are looking at, because your post says RF (radio frequency).

If you are looking for an IR extender than you will need to use one of the USB ports on the box. If possible you can simply move one of the other devices from the USB port on the Mini to a separate USB power brick, you can get them for about $5.


----------

